
Wayward Satellites Test Einstein’s Theory of General Relativity - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/wayward-satellites-test-einsteins-theory-of-general-relativity/
======
greeneggs
Science stories that don't cite their sources are shabby.

Here are some links. The Phys. Rev. Lett. articles are paywalled, so I've also
linked to the arXiv.

"Test of the Gravitational Redshift with Galileo Satellites in an Eccentric
Orbit", by Sven Herrmann et al.,
[https://doi.org/10.1103/PhysRevLett.121.231102](https://doi.org/10.1103/PhysRevLett.121.231102)
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.09161](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.09161)

"Gravitational Redshift Test Using Eccentric Galileo Satellites", by P. Delva
et al.,
[https://doi.org/10.1103/PhysRevLett.121.231101](https://doi.org/10.1103/PhysRevLett.121.231101)
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.03711](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.03711)

------
Isinlor
Veritasium video on it:
[https://youtu.be/aKwJayXTZUs](https://youtu.be/aKwJayXTZUs)

------
afro88
I've been reading "The Dancing Wu Li Masters", starting the book with the full
knowledge that it's form the early 70s and likely out of date. But it turns
out it's not as out of date as I thought. As a total outsider to the
scientific community, I would expect that what happened to Newton's laws would
have happened to these earlier discoveries in the realm of quantum mechanics.
But a lot of them still ring "true" today. Similarly with Einstein's general
theory of relativity, as the article states, it it still holds strong.
Fascinating stuff.

------
gyaniv
It's great to know that even failed technological attempts, can still result
in scientific discovery (even if in this case, the discovery was that Einstein
is still correct).

------
mentos
If I made a ticking clock out of wood but at the heart of it one gear was made
out of metal and put it across the room from a large magnetic source which I
could slowly increase the magnetism on.. would that be an apt metaphor for
time dilation..?

Is the slowing down of time just simply the fact that all matter has some sort
of core weight that has more/less friction when under the pressure of gravity?

------
celias
In June, 2003 Italian astrophysicists used radio signals from the Cassini
satellite to test general relativity when the sun was between Earth and
Cassini -

(paywall, but nice summary in the non-paywalled abstract)
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature01997](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature01997)

[https://www-n.oca.eu/Mignard/Grex/Presentations_pdf/Grex04_B...](https://www-n.oca.eu/Mignard/Grex/Presentations_pdf/Grex04_B_Bertotti.pdf)

[https://physicsworld.com/a/general-relativity-passes-
cassini...](https://physicsworld.com/a/general-relativity-passes-cassini-
test/)

